# Doe bleeding from vulva



## TGreenhut (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a 4 year old doe who is bleeding from her vulva. It's similar to a woman's period. She is wagging her tail and blood is getting all over her back end. We have no boys in with her. She was supposed to be bred in October but she would have been due March 24, so we don't think she took. She shows no sign of being pregnant. She's acting normal otherwise.

Please help, any inputs would be great


----------



## currycomb1 (Apr 8, 2013)

possibly looking for a boy friend


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 8, 2013)

But I've never had a goat bleed when they are in heat.


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 8, 2013)

Anyone? I'm really worried about her because she's started to act a little off.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 9, 2013)

I am not sure. Does she look pregnant?
What's her udder look like?


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 9, 2013)

She's kind of fat and doesn't really have much of an udder. Other than being fat, she doesn't seem pregnant.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 9, 2013)

What is her temp?


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 9, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> What is her temp?


103.3, so normal.


----------



## PattySh (Apr 9, 2013)

Could she have delivered closer to her due date and kidded outside or in deep bedding and this is post delivery discharge?


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 9, 2013)

PattySh said:
			
		

> Could she have delivered closer to her due date and kidded outside or in deep bedding and this is post delivery discharge?


Hmmm, I don't think so. I kept a close eye on her and she never bagged up, she never lost her ligaments, and I never saw a baby- dead or alive. Plus, it's not goopy blood like the stuff after kidding. It's red, liquid blood.

Luckily, the blood isn't pouring out like it was previously. She bleeds a small bit, on and off now.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 10, 2013)

My oldest doe had this a few months ago and I'm 100% positive she was aborting.

She had the bright red blood for a day or so, then passed this pale pink string and that was it. Went into heat a couple weeks later.


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 10, 2013)

PendergrassRanch said:
			
		

> My oldest doe had this a few months ago and I'm 100% positive she was aborting.
> 
> She had the bright red blood for a day or so, then passed this pale pink string and that was it. Went into heat a couple weeks later.


Do you think she could have aborted this late after her due date? And I would have missed it- maybe there's a dead baby far out in the pasture?? Wouldn't she have bagged up or something at least? 
She does seem thinner today- like emptier, which kind of scares me. She stopped pouring blood, just a strand of red goop this morning, and now her vulva is all swollen.


----------



## TGreenhut (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm gonna give her a shot of penicillin.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 11, 2013)

Just a hug because you 'sound' a little scared.  

If she is bleeding, not just a little tinge of pink mucus but actual bright read blood and in decent amount like you said, she probably has aborted or is aborting.  I would think she would have bagged up if she had already aborted but I do think it would be worth having a look around to see if you find anything in the field or in a corner somewhere.  You might also consider having a vet check her out in case there is a retained fetus/placenta.


----------

